# how to unlock folder lock 6.05



## GreekLeon (Mar 2, 2011)

hello i m new user here and i ll tell you my problem.
At 2008 i had installed folder lock 6.05 at my old pc and create a locker (like safe). After almost 3 years I tried to use my old pc and access the locker, all passwords i used were incorrect...the files are 50 GB and offcourse I need them now...I ve tried all methods I ve found on this forum...i also have used the serial number to unlock the locker but it s not working...the programm is unlocked but not the locker...I have used winRaR too...
I have contact the company of folder locker and they said that if u forget password it s impossible to unlock it...

maybe i am doing some mistake...any help please ?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 2, 2011)

If you have only locked them and haven't encrypted,then either you can attach the hard drive to another computer or reinstall the OS.In both the cases the locked folder appears like an ordinary folder.


----------



## GreekLeon (Mar 2, 2011)

it s impossible to find another computer soon...and anyway i dont remember if i had encrypted them but i guess i had...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Are the files and the Operating system in same drive? And, remember carefully.. did you or did you not encrypt the files when locking them?

If you haven't encrypted them and they are not in the drive of your Operating system, you can just reinstall the operating system. You will be able to access the files in the other drive after the reinstall.


----------



## GreekLeon (Mar 3, 2011)

the files are on an external hard disk...and i had encrypted them...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

GreeKleon said:
			
		

> the files are on an external hard disk...and i had encrypted them...


Then you are doomed. I don't think you can access those files unless you remember the password if you have encrypted them. If you can't remember the password then you can kiss your files goodbye.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

no way to get 'em without password


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2011)

Does Folder Lock has a Master Password?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

GreekLeon said:


> the files are on an external hard disk...and i had encrypted them...



If files are encrypted, Consider them doomed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

Try sending email to the company that makes this s/w and state your problem.

See if they have support forum.


----------



## GreekLeon (Mar 3, 2011)

maybe I am not doomed because the program was installed at the pc and not at the external hd?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

But it is encrypted with a algorithm made by the program you installed in your PC. For which you lost the password.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

GreekLeon said:


> maybe I am not doomed because the program was installed at the pc and not at the external hd?




sorry to say but I think you're files are gone. No one can help you 

sorry.


----------



## GreekLeon (Mar 3, 2011)

put why locker cannot be unlocked with the serial number? whats the reason?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

GreekLeon said:
			
		

> put why locker cannot be unlocked with the serial number? whats the reason?


What would be meaning of security then. I mean say you made a file encrypted with a password and someone somehow got that file so if he has a full version of locker I mean with serial no. then he can access your data. Then you say what about the security if anyone can access your files which you encrypted with a password. Let me tell you  that encryption means that your data is really important and personal to you so would rather want it to be destroyed rather than someone having access to them. According to me this is meaning of encryption and I usually encrypt only those files for others I just use normal hiding or something else. So I think you got your ans why your data can't be decrypted with your serial no. Just try harder to remember that password or you can say goodbye to those files.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

^ Correct


> put why locker cannot be unlocked
> with the serial number? whats the
> reason?



For security reasons. And as Anand has explained, no password means your files are pretty much gone.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> For security reasons. And as Anand has explained, no password means your files are pretty much gone.


Bro you know every time I see this type of question I am quite surprised. How the hell can anyone forgot the password for the files which are most important to him. I do encryption myself for some of my files but I never forgot the password ever. And if you can't remember the password then whats the meaning to encrypt them can't you just hide them or use Hid folder or folderlock to just lock them so that even you forgot your password at least your data is not gone. If anyone can't remember the password for his most important files then I think that the data is not really important to him/her.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't think Folder Lock encrypts the files. It just hides them in Windows. Booting off a Linux live CD should display all the files & folders.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

> ..... Booting off a Linux live
> CD should display all the files &
> folders.




Nice idea. But I think locked folder has its own particular format.
Additionally, its got a password.

Op dont delete your files already. We just might have a plan.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

I have used an older version of folder lock (5.something) & booting off a live cd did display all locked files. If things have changed in version 6 then I can't comment.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

OK thread creator, here is the plan.


Get any version of Linux burned to a Cd so you can live boot. Then connect your external drive and get your files copied to hard disk or another disk.
Enjoy the files.


Best of luck!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

Conditions Applied
If they are not encrypted. 
But didn't OP said himself that he encrypted the files with password if the software don't support that than how was he able to do that. Kinda surprising.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Probably OP is still not aware if files are encrypted or not.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Probably OP is still not aware if files are encrypted or not.


LOL. but disgusting. He must know after all these files were important to him. He clearly said that he encrypted them still he is not sure.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

Encryption means password protecting, isn't it ? The files are simply hidden in windows (nothing else is done by folder lock). It does not encrypt files using any certificate as Windows does.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 4, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Encryption means password protecting, isn't it ? The files are simply hidden in windows (nothing else is done by folder lock). It does not encrypt files using any certificate as Windows does.


Not at all.Folder Lock provides both options,to lock or to encrypt.Locking works as you mentioned but an encrypted file/folder can only be decrypted and accessed by the password.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Okay, so the feature must be added in the newer version because the older version had no encryption feature.

Still the OP should try once.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

> ^^ Okay, so the feature must be
> added in the newer version
> because the older version had no
> encryption feature.
> Still the OP should try once.



I think OP should be easily able to get files with our trick.


----------

